# Tổng đại lý chuyên thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng LG chuẩn chất lượng giá rẻ quận 4



## diem.hlv123 (2/12/20)

*Nên lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin hay máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp LG?*


Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin 10hp và máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp LG (100.000BTU) đều là những siêu phẩm của ngành điều hòa, mỗi thương hiệu đều những điểm mạnh, điểm yếu vfa những tính năng nổi bật khác nhau,… nhưng mục đích chung cũng là phục vụ một không gian thoải mái cho việc sản xuất hay kinh doanh.



Dù là thế, nhưng để cân nhắc và lựa chọn giữa 2 thương hiệu hàng đầu này thì có vẻ khó khăn, vì hầu như về chất lượng hay mẫu mã, đều tương tự nhau. Vậy nên lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin hay máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp LG?


+++Tin xem thêm: Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG
*Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất*







_Hình ảnh máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin 10HP thực tế Hải Long Vân vừa lắp đặt xong_



*SO SÁNH MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP DAIKIN VÀ MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP LG.*


*Về thương hiệu.*


*Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin*: Là ngành công nghiệp điều hòa lớn nhất Nhật Bản, chỉ chuyên về điều hòa không khí nên các sản phẩm của Daikin luôn dẫn đầu về chất lượng.



*Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp LG*: Là một tập đoàn lớn về điện gia dụng của Hàn Quốc, có thế mạnh nhiều về các mẫu mã và thiết kế tinh tế, bên cạnh đó, tập trung sản xuất dòng Inveter nhưng mức giá nằm ở tầm trung nên được nhiều người lựa chọn.








_Hình ảnh máy lạnh tủ đứng LG 10HP thực tế Hải Long Vân vừa lắp đặt xong_



*Về mẫu mã kiểu dáng.*


Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin và máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp LG đều thuộc dòng công nghiệp (Packaged), vì thế mà sản phẩm được định sẵn sẽ có thiết kế lớn hơn rất nhiều lần so với dòng máy thương mại (SkyAir), máy lạnh âm trần cassette hay máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió… Vì thế, về thiết kế, sản phẩm sẽ có phần hơi “đồ sộ” và chiếm diện tích 1 chút.








_Hình ảnh dàn nóng máy lạnh tủ đứng LG 10HP thực tế Hải Long Vân vừa lắp đặt xong_



*Về chất lượng làm mát.*


Không giống như các dòng máy treo tường bình thường cần đến 5-6 phút để căn phòng được mát hoàn toàn mà đôi khi lưu lượng gió còn không đều, người ngồi xa có thể sẽ không được mát, với máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin và LG thì chỉ cần 3 phút là không gian của bạn đã ngập tràn trong sự mát mẻ.



Với hướng thổi gió xa đến 10 mét (Daikin) và 20 mét (LG) và cánh đảo gió linh hoạt lên xuống, không gian của bạn sẽ được làm lạnh đều hơn, và ít bị tình trạng ứ đọng hơi lạnh 1 chỗ như máy lạnh treo tường.



*Về giá thành và điểm hạn chế.*



Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin: 82.200.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp LG Inveter: 70.000.000đ.


Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin có giá thành cao hơn LG rất nhiều, bên cạnh đó, hãng còn luôn trong tình trạng cháy hàng các mặt hàng sản phẩm, cho nên, nhiều thời điểm bạn cần nhưng lại không thể mua được hàng.



Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp LG có giá rẻ hơn do đây là sản phẩm thuộc tầm trung, bên cạnh đó chỉ sản xuất duy nhất dòng Inveter nhưng mức giá lại quá rẻ, thời gian bảo hành chỉ 1 năm nên nhiều khách hàng không ưa chuộng.



*Vậy nên lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin hay máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp LG?*


Dù là Daikin hay LG, mục đích cuối cùng của việc lắp đặt máy lạnh cho một không gian nào đó cũng là muốn mang đến một địa điểm mát mẻ, thoải mái hơn cho người dùng. Tuy nhiên, để chỉ ra chính xác đâu mới là thương hiệu bạn nên đầu tư, dựa vào sản phẩm thôi chưa đủ, mà phải tùy vào sở thích thiết kế, đặc điểm không gian, điều kiện kinh tế,… thì mới có thể đưa ra quyết định chính xác được.








_Hình ảnh dàn nóng máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin 10HP thực tế Hải Long Vân vừa lắp đặt xong_



*LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP DAIKIN VÀ MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP LG CHO NHỮNG KHÔNG GIAN NÀO?*


Với công suất mạnh mẽ lên đến 100.000BTU, có thể nói, sản phẩm là lựa chọn phù hợp dành cho những không gian lớn, cần đến độ làm mát toàn vẹn và nhanh chóng, khả năng hoạt động bền bỉ….




Lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin và LG cho không gian sản xuất: nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, kho chứa hàng…
Lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin và LG cho không gian thương mại: hội trường, trung tâm nhà hàng, sảnh chờ lớn,…


=> Do hạn chế về mặt kích cỡ khá lớn, nhiều khách hàng không ưa chuộng vì sợ chiếm diện tích đặt sàn, khả năng thổi gió rất mạnh nên thường sản phẩm chỉ được lựa chọn cho những không gian cỡ đại, lớn và dành cho hoạt động sản xuất là chủ yếu.










*ĐƠN VỊ NÀO LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP DAIKIN HAY MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP LG GIÁ RẺ NHẤT?*


Hải Long Vân vô cùng tự tin trong việc là đơn vị chuyên lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin và máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp giá rẻ nhất mà bạn đang tìm kiếm. Có thể nói, sự ưu đãi cực sốc về giá máy, cộng với kinh nghiệm trên 7 năm trong lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin và máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp LG cho nhiều công trình lớn đã giúp chúng tôi khác biệt hoàn toàn so với những dịch vụ điện lạnh ngoài kia.



Là đại lý cấp 1 của hãng máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin và máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp LG, cho nên giá máy lạnh bán ra của Hải Long Vân luôn là rẻ nhất thị trường, nhưng cam kết 100% là hàng chính hãng, nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, khi giao hàng xuất đủ hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, sau 7 – 10 ngày hãng sẽ xuất giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ đầy đủ.










*NGOÀI VIỆC LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP DAIKIN HAY LG, CÓ THỂ LỰA CHỌN SẢN PHẨM KHÁC KHÔNG?*


*Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin* và *máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp LG* chính xác là những sản phẩm vô cùng hoàn hảo của mặt hàng máy lạnh đặt sàn thổi trực tiếp. Mặc dù mức giá của nó là khá cao so với mặt bằng chung, song, những hiệu quả mà nó mang lại quả thực không thể chê vào đâu được.



Bên cạnh việc lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin hay máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp LG, bạn có thể lựa chọn thương hiệu khác cùng công suất để lắp đặt, ví dụ như:




Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Reetech: 68.800.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Nagakawa: 57.800.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Sumikura: 66.300.000đ


=> Mức giá rẻ hơn, chất lượng cũng ngang tầm sẽ là sự lựa chọn thay thế tốt nhất cho những ai không có nhiều về tài chính.



Một số hình ảnh thực tế Cty Hải Long Vân lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10HP































*LỜI KẾT.*


Lưu ngay 2 số Hotline chính của Hải Long Vân:




0909 787 022: Mr Hoàng – tư vấn kỹ thuật.
0901 329 411: Ms My – báo giá nhanh chóng.


Chúng tôi sẽ luôn sẵn sàng để hỗ trợ tư vấn, lên lịch khảo sát và báo giá trọn gói, dự toán tổng chi phí công trình lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin và máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp LG cho không gian tốt nhất của bạn.



Với mức giá mà Hải Long Vân đưa ra để bạn tham khảo về máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin và máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp LG chỉ là tham khảo, giá này sẽ còn thay đổi lên xuống tùy theo từng thời điểm, vì vậy, hãy nhanh chóng liên hệ ngay khi bạn có nhu cầu để chúng tôi giữa khuyến mãi giá máy lại cho bạn nhé!

Link bài viết: https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/nen-lap-dat-may-lanh-tu-dung-10hp-daikin-hay-may-lanh-tu-dung-10hp-lg.html


----------

